# Effexor with Elavil?



## 21723 (Aug 19, 2005)

Been taking Effexor for about 2 months and doing somewhat better. Change has been very subtle so the jury is still out. I was wondering if anyone combined Effexor and Elavil. I am having trouble sleeping and before taking Effexor 10mg of Elavil before bed did the trick. Thanks.


----------



## 14617 (Sep 16, 2006)

i've never seen any major issues with tca's and ssri's in combination. 10 mg. of elavil is so small as well, not therapeutic as an anti-d but for sleep, why not?


----------

